

The Vestas Sailrocket becomes the fastest sailboat on Earth (65 knots average) - gregschlom
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pipGWQmerEQ

======
bediger4000
Super cool. The "Sailrocket" looks very futuristic, too. Is this technology
usable for commercial purposes? That is, could a wind-powered cargo or
passenger ship be practical at 65 knots?

